# flowering for to long?



## buddha65 (Jun 20, 2007)

I have been growing this tall *** plant fro almost 4 months now.  Hydro/HPS system.  It has been in flowering nutriants for about 6 weeks now and still very few red hairs on the bottom of the plants buds.  Is it possible to have a ton of white hairs that smell skunky and be ready to harvest?  Please HELP!


----------



## Mutt (Jun 20, 2007)

Go by the trichome colors. there is a chart in the harvest section where I am moving this thread. Hairs is not a great way to check for harvest time.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 20, 2007)

if you have only been flowering for 6 weeks they aren't ready well as long as it isn't lowryder or a ruderalis. 

You should have another 2-3 weeks left and be sure to not harvest before you see the calyxes swell.. Trichs can be done and the calyxes may not be so watch them both.


----------



## night501 (Jun 23, 2007)

iv been doing some research and this is what i have come up with. 
george cervantes 
use a scope and keep an eye on the trich's as soon as they get a dent in them its ready.
i dont know what anyone else has to say on it but thats the best i can do for ya.


----------

